# Spinning- my first spin



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

first spin on my ashford kiwi 2.first spin ever on a spinning wheel.
i know i have to ply.so will be making more.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

raedean said:


> first spin on my ashford kiwi 2.first spin ever on a spinning wheel.
> i know i have to ply.so will be making more.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks great! I was just wondering if you had tried it yet! Have fun!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice first spin, it looks so even. Have lots of fun!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a great spin! The first of many to come....have fun.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks so even. You are doing great. Enjoy your new wheel. When you ply what color are you going to ply with?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The spin looks great. Looking forward to seeing more of your projects.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

mama879 said:


> It looks so even. You are doing great. Enjoy your new wheel. When you ply what color are you going to ply with?


Mama- I want to ply with brown cause I love blue and brown together- I wish I had red. I may only ply with one more strand since this is not that much spun wool.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is a great spin! The first of many to come....have fun.


Thank u everyone for saying it looks even.


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

I am so envious...I have had my Kiwi2 put together since Christmas...have read everything I can about spinning but afraid to start...my landlord brought me 20 pounds of roving from his Shetland sheep...maybe this will give me the incentive I need...your posting has been encouraging...thanks


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Very nice! What kind of wool is that, it's so lovely fuzzy!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

It really does look like you've done a great job!! Carry on and show us your plied yarn!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice wheel, isn't it? You are off to a good start. Enjoy!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Great job. It's so even, I'm guessing you did some spindle spinning before starting on a wheel.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing first spin. Looks great. Please show us the plyed fiber


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations. Looks pretty darn good to me. You must be pleased.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

defiantlady said:


> I am so envious...I have had my Kiwi2 put together since Christmas...have read everything I can about spinning but afraid to start...my landlord brought me 20 pounds of roving from his Shetland sheep...maybe this will give me the incentive I need...your posting has been encouraging...thanks


Is this your first try at spinning? If so it helps to get the feel of your wheel by plying some cheap yarn. When you are comfortable feeding the yarn, winding the bobbin while working the foot pedals, getting an even twist you will feel better at tackling the roving. If you are already a spinner and just apprehensive about your new wheel I apologize for presuming


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks very nice for a first spin You are doing great!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

It looks great.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Wow! Great job. It's so even, I'm guessing you did some spindle spinning before starting on a wheel.


i did some spinning on a stick and on a rock and a stick and a drop spindle.
this is a whole new ball game amoamarone.its fast.whoa.so interesting.
thank u.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Is this your first try at spinning? If so it helps to get the feel of your wheel by plying some cheap yarn. When you are comfortable feeding the yarn, winding the bobbin while working the foot pedals, getting an even twist you will feel better at tackling the roving. If you are already a spinner and just apprehensive about your new wheel I apologize for presuming


dear henhouse.i have spun on a rock with a stick.with a stick.with the little meggie.
i never did do professional roving till now.it was top.wool top.u pull it apart like string cheese and feed that into the spinning wheel as u pedal.
it was certainly a learning experience to feed the wool into the spinning machine and its going pretty fast.amazing.
now to ply.but first i have to make more single ply.thank u.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your first spin is looking good.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u Alpaca Farmer.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

